# Where'd the Home page go



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

www.dbstalk.com brings me right to the forums page, so does clicking on the Home Tab.

.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Just noticed the same!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Our dedicated staff is working on it and I assure you, it will be back as soon as possible.


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

Been doing it since about noon central time.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Same here.
I know that ealier this morning DBS Talk was unavailable due to maintenance. Perhaps some setting didn't get set back correctly.


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

Good I was beginning to think it was just me.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

Maybe it's a big announcement coming! heh


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Just push the red button behind the access card door


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Sorry for the delay folks. I've been sick today. The home page will be back up shortly.


----------



## JJJBBB (May 26, 2007)

whoa, bummer dudes.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

OK, all should be well in the world again. 

As for me, back to bed. (Hack! Cough! Sniff!)


----------

